# almost fire wood coffee table



## davduckman2010 (Sep 23, 2012)

heres a slab i dug out of the scrap pile of slab wood destine for the wood burner. matter a fact i pulled half the slabs out after takeing a second look at all of them :fool::fool::fool: there was some realy nice thick stock in that hugh pile. planed and sanded smooth 20 in wide 4 1/2 feet long 2 1/2 thick this one will make a beutifull coffee table useing 8x8 square stock for base legs. super duck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 23, 2012)

Good job duck, never ever burn slabs! Someone will use it for something, outside bench, garage shelves, router out your address in them, resaw them for flat work, something?


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 23, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> Good job duck, never ever burn slabs! Someone will use it for something, outside bench, garage shelves, router out your address in them, resaw them for flat work, something?



yea i just went out there today and started diggin ended up wiht 2 giant piles. i felt like one of those nut cases on that hoarder show oh got to keep this and this oh cant burn that / throw one on the crap pile and go pull it off again . what i thought was junk now isnt just had so much when we were millin we just put all the outside stuff in a big pile. my taxedermist just came by and gave me 200.00 for 15 peices 10 foot long and of course a couple free duck mounts lol duck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 23, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > Good job duck, never ever burn slabs! Someone will use it for something, outside bench, garage shelves, router out your address in them, resaw them for flat work, something?
> ...


See what I mean? It has a value to someone  My problem is I cant seem to throw anything out either. It's a sickness, and you got it too! :lolol:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 23, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> I agree with Tick err no I mean you should send all firewood slab material to FL it might get cold
> 
> Nice save Duck



rob do you want it in 12 or 14 inch cuts how bigs you woodburner:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 23, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> I agree with Tick err no I mean you should send all firewood slab material to FL it might get cold
> 
> Nice save Duck



rob do you want it in 12 or 14 inch cuts how bigs you woodburner:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## davduckman2010 (Sep 23, 2012)

woodtickgreg said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> > woodtickgreg said:
> ...



yea its like herpes theres no cure once you get it yet you got it for life


----------

